
MySpace Takes 3/4ths of US Social Network Traffic - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/hitwise_social_network_traffic_apr08.php
======
mattmaroon
Not surprising. I think we're going to see the engagement gap grow in
Myspace's favor too. They realize that social networking isn't a utility, it's
entertainment, and they're building from there. Music is going to be very good
to them.

